# golden mystery snails must dieeee!!!! >:O



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Anyone have a nice tried and true 100% method for killing these things? I was unable to find any sort of chemical treatment at my LFS. At the moment, there is no fish or inverts in my tank...aside from the snails. Is there something I can dump in there that will kill 100% of everything in there without hurting my plants? Are they susceptible to C02 overgassing? Can I just crank up my gas over night and suffocate them/burn them to death with hella low pH? If I can't find anything I'm just going to buy a pair of zebra loaches and hope they can annihilate enough of them so when I set up my new tank its not crawling with these ugly bastards!

Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions/comments,

Bryan


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Are we talking the same kind of snails here? Mystery snails as opposed to pond/bladder snails?

oh...and the loach isn't gonna help you out much if they are Mystery snails (Pomacea Bridgesii).


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

Doesn't sound like mystery snails. If they are they breathe air so suffocating them won't work.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

add assasin snails =D they are prettier..


----------



## kc1 (Nov 2, 2010)

if they are mystery snails i will take them if you wanna send them to me?


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

They look exactly like the pictures I saw on google images for Pomacea Bridgesii. I never intended them to get in there, I believe a few hitchhiked in on some plants I bought. I'm getting ready to transfer some of these plants into a much nicer tank and I would hate to have them tainting it's beauty. So...high c02 won't kill them?


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

Mystery snails don't really hitchhike in and then have a population explosion. They lay a 1.5 to 2.5 inch egg clutch above the water line that takes 3-8 weeks to hatch. They have to be at least an inch to breed.
Do they look like this?








or do they look like this?








The second pic is a bladder/pond snail and they rarely get to 1/2 an inch and reproduce like crazy.
Pomacea bridgesii are not pest snails.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

If you don't mind, can you post up a pic or two? Very unlikely that they hitchhiked in and started overrunning your tank. Especially without you knowing about it. ;o)

Would be a good hitchhiker if they did though.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Should be able to post a pic up tonight. But they really dont look too similar to either of the above pics. Mine have more of a spiral shaped shell


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

Malaysian Trumpet Snail:








Columbian/Giant Ramshorn: Note the trapdoor








Ramshorn Snail:








Is it any of these? All of these will breed very quickly and reach pest levels.


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Could it be Melanoides tuberculata, aka Malaysian Trumpet Snails?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

find a french guy 
just get some ich treatment, they're usually high in copper so it will kill them. though i really don't think they're mystery snails. what do the dead ones smell like? btw. you'll know a dead mystery snail when you smell one... smells so bad, i don't even know how to describe it.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

If this is a planted tank you really don't want to be dosing it with copper.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

I believe its the last one there Franco. Finally got a picture. It was hard to get one in focus, in good light so, apologies for it being so tiny.










There's probably 100 or so right now stuck to the glass. Mostly babies


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

100% Positive that it is a Ramshorn Snail. Probably the most common pest snail. They lay little clear/yellowish egg packets in your tank and take over out of nowhere.
Ramshorns have gills so gassing them with CO2 might work afterall. A figure 8 puffer or some of the small loaches will eat them like crazy.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Awessssssome, thankyou franco! These things are about so pwned by c02. MWAHAHAHAGAHD. Also, impressed by your snail knowledge guys, ty for helping me out


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

Let us know what happened when you hit them with the CO2


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, awoke this morning expecting a massive deathtoll. Alas, it seems they were unaffected. Cranked down the c02 to normal levels, and going to get a loach tomorrow : /


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

make sure you let the CO2 out gas lol. Try some assassin snails. 

The main technique I use for killing my bladder snails is a pipette filled with hydrogen peroxide. I turn off the filter and pumps and then directly apply the stuff to the buggers, they instantly oxidize and float to the surface dead.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

A trap wouldn't get them all, but would greatly reduce their numbers and cost little or nothing. Put in food that they like, but that won't dissolve and foul the tank. A slice of cucumber or zucchini work well, as does an avocado skin. If you put it in a shallow bowl it is easier to remove with many snails on it, which it will be in short order. Either throw them in your compost, or dump them in a container of salt water. Rinse bait, repeat. 

I love loaches, especially yoyos, but remember that after the snails are gone you will need to feed them. 

At least you know what they are now.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

what loach would you guys recommend for maximum snail genocide? I was thinking either a clown or zebra loach ( a smaller one )


----------

